# And Then There Were None



## sallyjoe (Mar 11, 2007)

Last night I bought this game from WalMart. I know it's a rather old game but I have a rather old computer. Anyway, I installed the game with no problem but when I went to run the game I got the old "ac.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close" message. After opting to send the report, I clicked on "More Info" in the box and received this information :

"Virus alert: Windows detected the Win32/PSW.Lineage.DN/ PWS-Lineage virus on your computer

This problem was caused by Win32/PSW.Lineage.DN/ PWS-Lineage, a known computer virus."

I have subsequently run both Norton Antivirus (2005) and AVG free with results that both said there were no suspect/threats found. 

Now what do I do? Any suggestions to get the game to run and on how to find and remove the virus?

Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions


----------



## person (Dec 23, 2006)

sallyjoe said:


> Last night I bought this game from WalMart. I know it's a rather old game but I have a rather old computer. Anyway, I installed the game with no problem but when I went to run the game I got the old "ac.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close" message. After opting to send the report, I clicked on "More Info" in the box and received this information :
> 
> "Virus alert: Windows detected the Win32/PSW.Lineage.DN/ PWS-Lineage virus on your computer
> 
> ...


Well if it's caused by a real virus you wouldn't want to run the game. However it might be a false positive. I suggest two things. First an online virus scan such as Panda Activescan http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/ActiveScan.htm
Secondly download HijackThis. http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/programs.php#hijackthis
Unzip it and save it to a permanent folder. Then run it and do a system scan and save log file. Then you can post that log at the at the security forum on this site.


----------



## Gramma Rose (Aug 6, 2007)

I have the same virus alert with the Agatha Christie: And Then There Were None game, which I also bought at WalMart. My virus removal program doesn't detect it either. Does anyone know how to remove this "virus" that doesn't exist? Microsoft was absolutely no help when I went to their web site.
Gramma Rose


----------



## shopstomuch (Oct 20, 2007)

I have gotten the exact same error message with the same exact game. I just purchased it via digital download from BigFishGames.com though. I am running Windows Vista on a 4month old Dell Dimension C521. It has McAfee AntiVirus, the purchased version and also AT&T antivirus running all the time. Any info anyone has would be helpful. I did follow the above response however the online antivirus is not applicable to Vista.


----------



## Snowflake25 (Nov 6, 2007)

I had the same problem with "And then there were none," and the Big Fish Games site (where I downloaded my game from) had a few solutions to try. I haven't tried them yet, so I don't know if they do work, but if you go to:
Big Fish Games > Help > Support Center > Virus Messages 
you'll find their solutions there.
Good luck!
S


----------



## Snowflake25 (Nov 6, 2007)

I just tried one of the solutions from BFG and it seems to have worked. I added an exclusion within my antivirus and I've been able to proceed with the game for now.
S


----------



## agathafan (Mar 11, 2008)

Chapter 4, just after the general's body was carried up the stairs, the game crashed & I got this message: 
"Virus alert: Windows detected the Win32/PSW.Lineage.DN/ PWS-Lineage virus on your computer "This problem was caused by Win32/PSW.Lineage.DN/ PWS-Lineage, a known computer virus." 
What can I do to finish the game? Did the game I purchased at Office Depot have an embedded virus? AVG, Grisoft, my anti-virus program does not find it. I've emailed them and The Adventure Company, too. Please help. I'm running Vista.


----------

